# 2014 Camping Lincoln State Park, IN



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

I began last year reading and learning from so many on this site then I started building this year and this is what I came up with: a monster in a box, an exploding fuse box, fog chiller, and a hangman. The other animated props I bought from a guy who was selling them on Craigslist. They didn't work so I fixed them and wired them to run on PIRs. I also had a singing pumpkin display but it wasn't dark enough to start that yet. Thanks to everyone for a great site!!!
​


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet the ghoul who pops up from behind the tombstone gets some startle scares


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

Roxy, the best startle was unfortunately my 70 year old father who was standing beside it when it went off! Priceless


----------

